
Whatagraph.com – Infographic Google Analytics Reports - domantas
http://whatagraph.com/
======
fndrplayer13
Looks like a nice time-saving product. I work on Quill Engage which offers
weekly/monthly NLG driven insights for GA and it's nice to see more products
getting into this space. I think there's a huge need for better GA reporting
and streamlined access to customers data. Best of luck to everyone involved!

~~~
justas_m
Hey! Thanks for the feedback, we will be improving the product every month!

------
Sujan
Nice!

Some feedback:

> New V.S. Returning:

"V.S." => "vs."

> Mobile Vs. Desktop:

could/should show a versus view - piechart or stacked bar chart so I can
actually see how mobile and desktop compare to each other. (also "vs." instead
of "Vs." I believe)

CapiTaliZATION of all the headline could use a makeover to make it consistent.

(Default timezone for "Send emails at:" was strange, I think you can get that
from the Analytics account)

Some questions:

* Is there a way to get reports for "older" weeks?

* What are the "Set of PRO Stats" and "In-depth insights" I could pay for?

* What is the competition to you product?

~~~
domantas
Thank you for your questions and feedback.

Is it complex to compare the traffic rate by numbers and percentages (I mean
mobile vs desktop, is the chart there necessary?)

Answers: 1\. You will get previous week but not older - not possible to fetch
older data.

2\. You can try 14 days for free to see it by yourself - there are no credit
card charges and requirements, after trial expires, you will be move to
standard free version.

What Pro Includes?

More depth insights of your Bounce rate: what pages have highest bounce rate,
what devices people use that causes highest bounce rate, etc. It also includes
goal tracking feature. Most trending descending pages. And more. I can explain
it in chat, but I recommend to register, since it is free and see it by
yourself :)

3\. There are not a lot of competitors that do exactly the same. The advantage
that product has - its simplicity and user-friendliness.

~~~
Sujan
> Is it complex to compare the traffic rate by numbers and percentages (I mean
> mobile vs desktop, is the chart there necessary?)

I couldn't do the % calculation in my head - and "vs." implies exactly this.
So having it ready in a chart would be nice.

Nice, will try the pro version. Didn't notice that I could to that.

~~~
domantas
Thank you for your feedback.

Enjoy the product! :)

------
pmontra
Interesting but there are no example on the site (checked on my phone). Should
I really give you my mail to see what your product looks like?

~~~
justas_m
No, you are able to see it in our website. Ofcourse it is not a full report
what we provide, but to get the idea is quite easy.

~~~
hayksaakian
I couldn't find it either. Van you give me direct link to an example?

------
tombrossman
The linked website is using Google Analytics which is not a surprise, but they
fail to warn visitors about it on their Privacy page[0] which which is
mandatory under the Google Analytics T&C's[1] _" You must disclose the use of
Google Analytics, and how it collects and processes data"_.

I realise I'm probably not in the target demographic but I wonder if the OP
can comment on this, and state whether anything else is missing from the
privacy policy, and whether they will bring the service into compliance with
Google's Terms please?

The site looks really nice and I wish them good luck with the launch, but as a
privacy-conscious user this is one of the first things I look for and my
success rate for finding sites which fail to disclose is nearly 100%. If it
were some random programmer's blog I could understand but this is a service
built on top of Google Analytics and I'll have to hold them to a higher
standard.

[0] [http://whatagraph.com/privacy/](http://whatagraph.com/privacy/) [1]
[https://www.google.com/analytics/terms/us.html](https://www.google.com/analytics/terms/us.html)

EDIT: Also, no HTTPS for the site or the app subdomain login page? Certs can
be had for free with Let's Encrypt or for well under $10USD/year from a
commercial supplier. Email in profile, I'm happy to help anyone understand how
to set it up on Apache or Nginx if you need. HTTPS is cheap and relatively
easy, please add it to your sites.

~~~
justas_m
Hey, tombrossman, thank you for your feedback! We are working on the things
which you wrote us! Thank you for spending some time to help us make product
even better!

------
hanyoon
This sounds awesome, trying it out now.

Is this your start-up? Or simply sharing? I wanna know if I can white-label
this for my clients!

~~~
domantas
You cannot white label at the moment, new white-label feature will be launched
next month

------
level09
This is excellent, only wish they did some business intelligence analysis
similar to what Quill Engage does.

------
doozler
This looks really exciting! Will you offer any discounts if you sign up for
bulk accounts? I'm thinking like an Agency that has 100+ clients using GA.

~~~
justas_m
Hey doozler! Yes we have special offer for agencies, just drop us a line to
hi@whatagraph.com

See ya on Whatagraph!

------
bradgessler
Nice! Get a hold of me if you want one-click PowerPoint integration via
[https://www.liveslides.com/developers/slide/](https://www.liveslides.com/developers/slide/).

------
micheal707
Great tool !! Guys where you was before !!! Thank you ))))

~~~
justas_m
Great to hear!

